# Springfield Arms .410 single shot



## sharpshooter_boss (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey, everybody. I'm looking for a stock for a Springfield Arms .410 break action. Its for my father in law. The last time he used it was when he was a teenager. He went rabbit hunting and needed to finish the rabbit off, and decided to hit it with the butt instead of shooting it again.. well, i'm assuming he swung it by the barrel, because the ears around the action splintered off, a few nice sized cracks went throughout the stock, and the stock bolt was very bent.. I can not find a replacement, or even information about the gun online. Can anyone help? or have a used stock they would like to sell? The ears around the action have the same general shape as on an Iver Johnson shotgun of the same variety, but there are two flat spots on the top and bottom of the curve... if interested i can post a picture


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Did you try Numrich Gun Parts? http://www.e-gunparts.com/model.asp?idDept=235 You'll need a Model Number.


----------

